# Goats Eating Curry



## KidMandy (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi All,

I've just had an odd question from a potential buyer.  He wants to know if my wethered buck will eat curry-flavoured food as he is hoping to flavour the meat from the inside out.

Have you ever heard of such a thing?  I don't even know if that would work.

**Edited to say "curry-flavoured food."  Originally said, "curry."


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 17, 2016)

Um...  That is an odd question! I would say no.  I don't think the goat would live very long if it actually did eat curry (although maybe that's not an issue).  I know someone who fed a pig all Chinese food leftovers and when they butchered it,  it was all fat.  But didn't taste like Chinese food!


----------



## KidMandy (Aug 17, 2016)

Ew ... that makes me think twice about eating Chinese take out


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 17, 2016)

Exactly!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 17, 2016)

Ummmm in a word, no. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi all. Imagine if you could feed your animals certain spices or seasoning salts. Would hunters rather go for lemon & herb flavored deer or boar rather than let's say sweet & sour. Lol


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 18, 2016)

Well... I have a friend who says she can tell a difference in eggs from chickens fed a corn diet, and chickens fed a non-corn diet.  She can taste other nuances in food that I can't - some people are more sensitive to subtle flavors, some aren't.

Some meats are marketed as tasting different based on the diet of the animal.  Salt marsh lamb for example.

So yes, I can see an animal's diet influencing how its meat tasted.  Would eating curry make the meat taste like curry?  Maybe, maybe not.  Some people might detect a difference in taste, but whether it would be a 'curry-like' taste is something you wouldn't know till you tried it.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 18, 2016)

If so, it would take a lot of curry to enhance the flavor of the meat. It would be cheaper to just put curry on the meat.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 18, 2016)

I don't think a goat would eat curry anyway.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 18, 2016)

I don't think the OP's original question was dealing with "subtle differences" in flavor... The way I understood the Q, her wether buyer wanted to produce already curried (flavored) goat meat at butchering, by feeding the animal curry.


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 18, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I don't think a goat would eat curry anyway.


I don't think a lamb would eat mint jelly either!  



Latestarter said:


> I don't think the OP's original question was dealing with "subtle differences" in flavor... The way I understood the Q, her wether buyer wanted to produce already curried (flavored) goat meat at butchering, by feeding the animal curry.


Yeah, but it's an interesting topic.  I've thought about planting a little 'herb garden' for my sheep - things like basil, oregano, sage, thyme, and so on.  Letting them graze on the herbs, to see if it made the lamb taste any different.  Maybe I'll get to that project someday


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 19, 2016)

I know that venison from (mule) deer feeding primarily on sage tastes better than venison that has been eating other forage, but it doesn't have a "sage" flavor... It just tastes "better". Even if they don't taste any better from eating all your carefully tended herbs, those same herbs will be right handy for seasoning the meat when you cook it Hope you'll keep us all posted on those experiments!


----------

